# El Alamein



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

El Alamein veterans gather in Egypt for 70th anniversary of battle

A handful of veterans will gather in a remote desert cemetery outside the Egyptian town of El Alamein on Saturday, marking the 70th anniversary of Britain's "greatest victory since Waterloo".

El Alamein veterans gather in Egypt for 70th anniversary of battle - Telegraph


----------

